

Edward Tufte Quote of the Day - voidfiles
http://www.rumproarious.com/2013/02/13/edward-tufte-quote-of-the-day/

======
taylorbuley
If you actually care about the data side of your displays I encourage you to
put down Tufte and pick up Cleveland.

